# Injured cat



## karen clarke (Oct 29, 2018)

Stray cat left by owner after moving I feed it every night but cant catch it anyone help please


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

karen clarke said:


> Stray cat left by owner after moving I feed it every night but cant catch it anyone help please


Please contact your local cat charity. They will hopefully be able to help you.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

karen clarke said:


> Stray cat left by owner after moving I feed it every night but cant catch it anyone help please


If the cat is injured it needs to be seen by a vet urgently.

Contact your local Cats Protection and ask them to come and catch the cat with a humane trap.

Or if you feel you can do it yourself, borrow a humane trap from one of the local vets (or a Shelter). Note that the traps are quite big and heavy and you would need a car to transport it, preferably a hatchback with fold down back seat.

Whereabouts are you in the UK? (which county)


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@karen clarke: In what way is the cat injured?


----------



## karen clarke (Oct 29, 2018)

Its leg nearly caught him tonight but cat cage on way i get it


----------



## Michelle Labrecque (Nov 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Please contact your local cat charity. They will hopefully be able to help you.


I live in New Hampshire otherwise I would help I would be able to catch the cat and probably keep it


----------



## karen clarke (Oct 29, 2018)

i caught it rspca took it Vets asp i was going to have him but his tail and leg was dislocated so sent to rspca Manchester to get fixed up he spent night with me first though such a friendly soul so happy ending


----------

